# My sons 1st deer hunt...



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 3, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my 6 year olds 1st time in the stand w/ me....

He did really good, sat just short of 2 hours....

Never saw a deer or turkey, but was worth every minute...


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 3, 2010)

Good deal, What are ya'll hunting. What is he walking on in the first pic? Looks like corn shucks. Glad you two could have a special time and hope many more to come.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 3, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Good deal, What are ya'll hunting. What is he walking on in the first pic? Looks like corn shucks. Glad you two could have a special time and hope many more to come.



Deer or turkey w/ a bow...Both are in season, but it is going to have to be big to shoot it now...I harvested a doe on Friday which was our opening day...

We were walking in a corn field that was harvested on Saturday...Was hoping the deer would be out on the edge feeding tonight just so we could at least see something...


----------



## tree md (Oct 3, 2010)

Awesome! Way to getum started early. Good on you! Here's to many more hunts together!


----------



## discounthunter (Oct 4, 2010)

super cool! 2 hours huh, thats like all day in grown-up time!,lol


----------



## wooddog 066 (Oct 4, 2010)

keep up the goodwork thats what its all about QUALITY time with you and your "LIL BUTTONBUCK" ENJOY EVERY MIN!!!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys....





discounthunter said:


> super cool! 2 hours huh, thats like all day in grown-up time!,lol



He didn't even take his DS...LOL...I think he would sit all day if he had that....


----------



## Walt41 (Oct 4, 2010)

Any time in the woods with family is quality time!


----------



## deeker (Oct 4, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> Any time in the woods with family is quality time!



:agree2:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 4, 2010)

My youngest (3) is all bummed b/c he didn't get to go....He keep telling his mom he get to go next time...Kinda hard to break it to him that he is too young...


----------



## svon89 (Oct 5, 2010)

Good for you, my 7 year old couldn't sit still nearly that long. 

Just thinking back to last year. They were reading Rudolph in my 4 year old daughter's preschool and my little girl piped up when do they cut it up and eat it?


----------



## HuskerDolmar (Oct 17, 2010)

awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wanted to take my trail camera back out to the woods and asked my wife if she would like to go w/ and she said, SURE...:jawdrop:


Well, we went out about 4:30 and set the camera and sat on the ground til dark...Had a button buck walk about 6 yards from us and hang out for about 45 minutes...She had a blast, but said she couldn't shoot one...She actually told me she would like to go again...AWESOME....


----------

